# مراحل أنتاج الأسمنت مفصل صوريا ...



## مهندس المحبة (6 يوليو 2010)

في البداية أعرف أن الموضوع موجود مسبقا وتم شرحه بشكل تفصيلي ولكن لم يفصل تصويريا فأرجو أن يفيدكم هذا الملف المهم جدا في صناعة الأسمنت ومعرفة ماهي المراحل التي يمر بها ووبالتوفيق للجميع ...

ملاحظة : يجب توفر برنامج Adobe Flash Reader وإن لم يكن لديك يمكنك تحميل البرنامج من http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?promoid=BUIGP

الملف في المرفقات ...​
أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء ...........


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (6 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (7 يوليو 2010)

منور أخي العزيز .........


----------



## aahmh86 (8 يوليو 2010)

عمل جميل من مشرف رائع,,,,, تسلم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 يوليو 2010)

منور أخي العزيز وإن شاء الله الأستفادة دوما ...


----------



## فيصل العزو (30 يوليو 2010)

وفقك الله ............................


----------



## سليم الذوق (1 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وابقاك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا أخوتي الكرام على المرور ودوما الأستفادة إن شاء الله ........


----------



## matadoor2 (10 أغسطس 2010)

thanks man


----------



## SALEH84 (10 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورمضان كريم علينا وعليك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المرور ورمضان كريم على الجميع .......


----------



## haadi (24 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك و رمصان كريم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 أغسطس 2010)

haadi قال:


> بارك الله فيك و رمصان كريم



شكرا على المرور ورمضان كريم على الجميع ....


----------



## رامي * (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكرا لكم*

عزيزي مهندس المحبة
شكرا لك على تعبك ولك الخير ان شاء الله


----------



## MUTAZ ALQUDAH (25 أكتوبر 2013)

عنجد شكرا كثير لانه فعلا شرح مصور رائع جدا


----------



## MUTAZ ALQUDAH (29 أكتوبر 2013)

اريد شرح مفصل عن المواد الخام المستخدمه في صناعة الاسمنت مع اسم المرجع


----------



## ج.ناردين (4 يناير 2014)

روووووووووعة
شكراًلـــك
دمت بخير

 
​


----------



## ehab160 (6 فبراير 2014)

Thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## MOHAMMED ALMAMARI (7 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

